# Obtaining frog eggs.



## spud_meister (Jul 31, 2013)

I work at a child care centre in Melbourne, and I think it would be cool to raise tadpoles into frogs, I've raised them before (illegally as a kid), so I know the husbandry requirements, but I'm not sure where to legally get the eggs from. I'm after Spotted Marsh Frogs, as they don't require the centre to get a license.


----------



## Bushman (Jul 31, 2013)

The ARC > Licensing and legal


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jul 31, 2013)

If you were local i would of helped out. Just had 2 of my females spawn over the last fortnight.


Rick


----------



## lizardwhisperer (Jul 31, 2013)

Getting frogs eggs, raising the tadpoles and getting frogs , and getting moth or butterfly eggs, raising catepillars and getting pupae and cocoons and then moths or butterflies are something every child should experience.

Just like having an ant colony to watch and care for.


----------



## LaDeDah (Jul 31, 2013)

lizardwhisperer said:


> Getting frogs eggs, raising the tadpoles and getting frogs , and getting moth or butterfly eggs, raising catepillars and getting pupae and cocoons and then moths or butterflies are something every child should experience.
> 
> Just like having an ant colony to watch and care for.



When I was younger we used to collect butterfly cocoons put them in a straw basket, when they emerge from the cocoon their wings are wet, so they sit their fanning them out for hours. When their wings had dried out, we would sit the basket on the window sill and watch them fly out into the world. Little, but something I will never forget.


----------



## LaDeDah (Jul 31, 2013)

Also an Idea, not as cool as butter flys or frogs, but I used to have heaps of sea monkeys! You can get the set ups from pet shops. The eggs come in a little sachet and you pour them into the container (supplied with set up) and when they hatch they do little performances  not even kidding!


----------



## LB_Reptiles (Jul 31, 2013)

Rogue5861 said:


> If you were local i would of helped out. Just had 2 of my females spawn over the last fortnight.
> 
> 
> Rick


where are you?


----------



## Cypher69 (Jul 31, 2013)

Naomi said:


> Also an Idea, not as cool as butter flys or frogs, but I used to have heaps of sea monkeys! You can get the set ups from pet shops. The eggs come in a little sachet and you pour them into the container (supplied with set up) and when they hatch they do little performances  not even kidding!



I have never had any luck with sea-monkeys.

Another idea would be stick insects or a pair of mice to breed.


----------



## Lawra (Jul 31, 2013)

Cypher69 said:


> I have never had any luck with sea-monkeys.
> 
> Another idea would be stick insects or a pair of mice to breed.



Sea monkeys are the best!!!

So are leaf insects


----------



## spud_meister (Jul 31, 2013)

Cypher69 said:


> I have never had any luck with sea-monkeys.
> 
> Another idea would be stick insects or a pair of mice to breed.



I'm the only bloke in a building full of women (the joys of child care). I'm pushing it for tadpoles, if I got bugs or mice they'd go insane. :lol:


----------

